# swollen hoof and detiriating frog **help**



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I posted a thread a while ago about, my horses' swollen frog. It has gone down a little bit but, it's still quite terrible. I finally have pictures of it. Also, his frog is deteriating badly, my friend thinks it's just peeling but, I have my farrier coming out tomorrow afternoon to do some corrective trimming on him because, my old farrier i'm getting tired of him half assing it and this time when he trimmed him I wasn't impressed. 

Both pictures are of the same hoof. **disclaimer - i know he has thrush in that hoof, I am working on it and it has gotten better since last week**

His feet are also disgustingly dirty, I am going to hose them off tomorrow afternoon before the farrier gets there








in the middle of the yellow arrows is the swollen part of his hoof... it has gone down a lot but, i don't know what is causing this anymore... he's not sensitive, not limping... =/ and now it looks like it's starting on the other side.








in this picture, you can see he barely has any frog, i don't know if it's peeling or just detiriating... can someone help?


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

It's hard to tell, but I don't actually think that is his frog. That looks like the bars of his feet have gotten long and sorta folded over.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

well the farrier was just out and trimmed him a bit. he said "he doesn't need a trimming, he's not bad yet" but, again the bottom of his hoof is swollen, which shows in between the yellow arrows and his frog is deteriating and yep that's his frog, his feet aren't long at all.

which, is another reason why I am using another farrier because, i'm tired of having my old farrier tell me useless crap.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Perhaps you are able to see something that I am not, but I am really sure that the yellow arrows are circling around his bars. 

Here is a picture of some nice short bars, you can see that they are pointing towards mid-frog and short enough not to be bearing weight. I think what has happened is that your horses bars got long and because they started bearing weight were pushed down into his sole. 








Below are quotes from *The Naked Hoof*


"They will grow so as to touch the ground on weight bearing, sending tiny shockwaves up into the solar corium as the bars press the corium against the navicular bone. This causes bruising of the corium and pain. The longer the bar and higher the heel, the worse the pain. This is most often the cause of "Navicular Syndrome" in horses. 
Hoof bars naturally grow down and forward. If they are not worn down naturally, the bar grows long contacting the ground during weight bearing. Over time they will overlay themselves onto the floor of the sole and grow forward covering the sole. The problem with this (aside from a now deformed bar) is that the solar corium will quit producing sole with an overlaid bar...making the sole very thin underneath. If the bar is "chunked" out through natural or unnatural wear, there can be sole penetration."


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

maybe, i'm seeing something different but, reading that you could be right. I'll have my farrier tell me what exactly I am seeing and I'll be able to tell you all. Maybe, I'm wrong. It's possible I am but, I don't know.

Either way it will be fixed tomorrow afternoon... Anyone tell me what's wrong with his frog itself? It looks like it's either peeling or deteriating?


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Did you farrier give you any input on your horses hoof? Because he's the expert when it comes to hooves. 
Because if all the input you recieved from him is that he's not due for a trimming it's time to change farriers..


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

He said when he came to see him, which was just the other day, that he doesn't need a trimming yet, to wait another week and he'll come back out. I am changing farriers, I have a different farrier coming in tomorrow afternoon and I know something is going to be said. The only other thing he said is that I need to fix his thrush(which i'm working on) and the swelling was probably stone bruise.


----------



## bntnail (Feb 3, 2011)

Frog and bars are overgrown. You said he's not sore , so take a deep breath and calm down. He may not need trimmed as far as length of foot, but he does need some things cleaned up.:wink:


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I'm pretty calm just don't want him to be sore or be in any pain but, as long as it's an easy fix.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The 'swollen' part looks like an old ascess or "gravel" is growing out. The frog looks a bit over grown and like it needs trimming. 

Since he is not lame, I would not worry. I actually would clean that up a bit myself and not worry if it were my horse (but its not).


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I actually don't want to touch it, as in filing it down myself or anything. I am actually going over to the barn in a half hour and cleaning his hooves. can't wait for this new farrier to fix it.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Hopefully the new farrier will trim up his frog some as that will help with getting some/most of the thrush out. 

Kopertox worked really well on my horse just once a week after my farrier cleaned his hoof up.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Buckcherry said:


> Hopefully the new farrier will trim up his frog some as that will help with getting some/most of the thrush out.
> 
> Kopertox worked really well on my horse just once a week after my farrier cleaned his hoof up.


He trimmed him up and he cut the thrush out. Actually, he gave me something for the thrush today and said to spray it on his hoof and it'll go away. He said his feet weren't terrible but, they did need to be trimmed a bit although, his toes weren't long though. He said the thrush isn't going to be hard to get rid of now that he has been trimmed.


----------

